# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian  I need some  practice Cyrillic cursive sheets

## Henry K

I am learning my Alphabet now and am practicing my cursive and print handwriting, I believe that that some basic Practice sheets like a person would get in the 1st grade would be very helpful. actually what I would like to find is an open source of teaching aides, I have looked and have not found anything that i can download and print. It is all on web pages  ::  . I am just looking for things formatted like a teacher would hand you in class, that is it.

----------


## CoffeeCup

You can try google, just type in "прописи". You can try both web and picture search.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Very detailed sheets in pdf file (73 pages), separate letters only, no words: Download pdf (right click, save as..)

----------


## Slavsia.rus

I'm looking for the same thing. I'm teaching my oldest daughter Russian and I need something like that to help her with her handwriting. Russian is my First Langauge and i can't believe i do not have any of my old books from elemenatry school that she could use. My wife is German and she has sevral books in to teach a German speaking person Russian. I want an English-Russian workbook for her.

----------

